# Which Gloves in warm weather



## jethro10 (28 Apr 2011)

In winter, big padded gloves.

But in summer what do most MTB'ers wear?
Thinner full fingered jobs, or what is perceived to be more road style I guess, fingerless
I find I'm fingerless, but get a bit too much rub.
I'm scared to go full fingered cos of over heating

Jeff


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Apr 2011)

I am a bit of a skinflint and have two pairs of ASDA Bell gloves. One pair is intact, the other has the fingers cut off.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2011)

I wear these
http://www.inmotionproducts.com/shopexd.asp?id=55


----------



## zizou (28 Apr 2011)

I wear specialized bg gel full finger (most comfortable gloves i've had) or 661 raji even in the summer, dont have problems overheating compared to just wearing mitts. Have even taken to even wearing full finger when on the road bike in the summer.


----------



## al-fresco (28 Apr 2011)

I used Aldi's fingerless gel gloves until I lost them out of my back pocket a few weeks ago - replaced them with Endura Mighty Mitts.
http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/100287.html


----------



## Muddy Ground (28 Apr 2011)

Full finger leather gardening gloves. I look a dork, and they are warm, but I don't get cut by brambles on my hands any more.... Plus they are dead cheap! Fingerless gloves are a bit too roadie for me, and every cycling specific glove I've ever had falls apart after a few months.

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Bicycle (28 Apr 2011)

In any weather that won't cause my fingers to drop off, I use Santini fingerless road gloves on an MTB.

Similarly, in cold weather I use gert big thick, lovely, toasty padded, insulated MTB gloves in cold weather on my road bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Apr 2011)

They look so cool I decided to get a pair (rainbow coloured  )


numbnuts said:


> I wear these
> http://www.inmotionp...opexd.asp?id=55


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2011)

I have found that all three of my mitts (Aldi, Altura, no-name market stall pecials) have a seam that runs between my thumb and forefinger, leaving a blister on the webbing after about half an hour of technical stuff. I got a freebie pair of thin full-fingered gloves by Kona, and whaddaya know? No seam, no blisters. Cubesters 661 gloves are the same... thin, light, no blisters.

So, long distance, not much gear-changing or wrestling the bars, fingerless, 

technical, lots of gear changing and wrestling, full fingered Kona freebie thingies.


----------



## hotmetal (4 May 2011)

I'm with Cubist - the main area for attention is the bit between thumb and forefinger. For the same reason, I like thin full fingered gloves rather than fingerless, even in summer. The fingerless ones always end up getting wrinkled and chafe the base of my thumbs.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2011)

I received my pair this morning. Very good quality but be aware the sizes are very small. I ordered XL and the mitts only just fitted!! 


Angelfishsolo said:


> They look so cool I decided to get a pair (rainbow coloured  )


----------



## tradesecrets (6 May 2011)

I will never wear gloves cycling in hot sunny weather ... epic fail !!!! 


I only wear gloves if it's raining /snowing ...


----------



## Cubist (6 May 2011)

tradesecrets said:


> I will never wear gloves cycling in hot sunny weather ... epic fail !!!!
> 
> 
> I only wear gloves if it's raining /snowing ...


God help your palms if you have even a low speed spill.


----------



## flying start (9 May 2011)

+1 for the 661 gloves


----------



## Muddy Ground (10 May 2011)

+1 for trying them on first; I'm not a big bloke, but in Evan's the other day I put on a pair of XL gloves and struggled to get them off again.

MG


----------



## deaksie (12 May 2011)

I use Sombrio forensics (girl version in my case) here is the link to the bloke's ones 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34629
absolutely comfy, not too much padding, I used to wear fingerless but doesn't save you from nettles (they normally get me as I go past), and save you from scratches if you do come off, but at the same time you don't get warm in them - I forget I've got mine on. 
I have really nice waterproof padded ones for the winter but would rather get back into these as soon as the weather allows. 
Regarding size, I'd order a few from somewhere like chain reaction and try them all on, send back the ones you don't like/need. Hands are funny - bear no relation to the relative size of the rest of your body (boys, I didn't mean it like that!




)


----------



## jethro10 (12 May 2011)

Well I bought the 661 Raji,
Rather like em. comfy and very thin back, tansmits a lot of heat out, and wind in.
My only problem is they are a bit flash looking ofr a 50yr old bloke!

Jeff


----------



## deaksie (12 May 2011)

I'm sure they look great!


----------

